# Name your Local Hobby Shop



## Guest (Dec 4, 2015)

Name your Local Hobby Shop (LHS). 

Everybody knows the Big Internet Stores. They have lots of stock, great shipping and low prices. But, in my opinion, it is the LHS that adds the most to the hobby. Personal attention and endless advice that you just can't get over the internet. Most LHS have a basic website or none at all and have been around for decades. Whenever I have been looking for the most illusive/impossible to find locos and cars I've usually found them at one of the many anonymous LHS around the country. Right now, the train you have been looking for for years is sitting in plain view on a shelf in a LHS somewhere. Maybe we didn't buy our favorite train there, but we did buy practically every detail, tree, mountain, casting, paint, etc. from these little Gold Mines. 

So, Who is your LHS?

The secret to my layout success is: Star Hobby near Annapolis, Maryland.:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Central Coast Trains, Atascadero, Calif. They do internet orders as well.


----------



## Bill S (Nov 21, 2015)

Madison Hobby Stop. Madison Wi.
Not a lot of O in stock, but I can preorder anything I want. Lionel, MTH, Weaver (before they closed) or Lionel Corp Standard Gauge. I always get a good price, very comparable to the mail order places. Also model kits at 25% retail everyday.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Nicholas Smith Trains Broomall Pa Very Large inventory of all scales and very helpful.:appl:


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Train Central and Mr. Muffins Trains in Indianapolis/Carmel. I live about 45 min to the north and these two are the best for O gauge trains IMHO. We used to have Train Express up till a couple years ago. Mike


----------



## Jim M (Jun 21, 2015)

Mercer Junction in Mercer, PA. It's about 720 miles away but worth the trip.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Depends on my wants or needs. For general items (track, cars odds and ends) Riders Hobbies in Flint, MI. For Postwar parts and other goodies Brassuers Hobbies (traindoctor.com). Extremely helpful and know their stuff. They are also a Lionel repair shop.

Carl


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Being out here in road runner land (Bullhead City, AZ), there are no local hobby shops.
A fact that is a sore spot with me.
The nearest is in Las Vegas, 1 1/2 hours away.

Looks like The Train Engineer is gonna be it. I have talked on the phone to them twice.
Very friendly. Seems like they know what they're talking about.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Dynamic Hobbies as the Layout Hobby Shop in Hemet, California. Reed's hobby shop in La Mesa, Califronia as the buying shop. However Menard's has done a better job so I am getting any new stuff from them.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Technically, *AMain Hobbies* in Chico (roughly 10 miles away from where I live) is the nearest hobby shop that features several model railroading scales (mostly HO, with some N, O, and Z tossed in). Their main focus is action hobbies, so their interest in model railroading isn't terribly much (hence the barebones selection of train stuff). Heck, the old *HobbyTown USA* we used to have in Chico (it's been gone for roughly 8 years now, replaced with a Subway) used to have quite the train selection (mostly HO, with more of the other scales featured than what AMain Hobbies offers). 

However, I make the hour-long trip south to *The Western Depot* in Yuba City, where they have hundreds of O scale offerings (with a modest selection of HO, N, Z, and other scales) from all of the manufacturers, staff who are friendly and helpful, and special events that they put on from time to time (like their National Lionel Train Day event this Saturday that I might go to, depending on if I get the time to head down for it).


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I have 2. 

Train Depot - model train store in Chantilly, Virginia
www.traindepot.biz/

They are a bunch of good guys and they have done right by me. A few of them I've talked trains with for hours. A repair went bad on my dad's 1952 726RR but that was mostly due to their contractor. Knowing what I know now I should have done everything myself but I didn't know anything a year ago. Not sure I would use them again for repairs of old trains because of that but they have ok prices and stock stuff the other stores don't around here. 

Leesburg Hobbies & Collectibles
leesburghobbies.com/

It's a nicely laid out store with pretty good o gauge stock but I've never really felt like anyone working there wanted to talk to me. I tend to avoid the place because of that but if train depot doesn't have what I need I check here. 

Lucky to have 2 near by.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My local shop is Gardner, the Train Doctor, located in Alton, NY. They are also the manufacturers of GarGraves Track. A family owned business, and a very nice family to boot....Hi Mike, Tom, and Kathy!!!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm in the Raleigh-Chapel Hill area of North Carolina. We used to have three within a 45 minute drive but with a death and a retirement, we're down to one. Unlike the other two, which were focused mostly on O-gauge, the remaining one is mostly HO. I never really liked the store, and so I have not gone there since the others closed. I do well enough with the internet and TCA shows every three months or so. 

So my "local shops" are Pats Trains for trains and such, and modeltrainstuff, Micromark and modelexpo and amazon for scratch building supplies and that like.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

We have no "local" hobby shops other than the usual "big box stores" and they're worthless for my needs. There's a small general hobby shop in a neighboring town but it's run by one of those stereotypical "grumpy owner" types. So eBay,the OGR buy-sell and several popular online shops fill my needs nicely.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish I had a local train hobby shop to name!

There's a relatively local Hobbytown that's actually pretty good for my RC Airplane hobby, but except for tube track it's lousy for trains.

Pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Kwikster said:


> Depends on my wants or needs. For general items (track, cars odds and ends) Riders Hobbies in Flint, MI. For Postwar parts and other goodies Brassuers Hobbies (traindoctor.com). Extremely helpful and know their stuff. They are also a Lionel repair shop.
> 
> Carl


Carl,
I live in Flint, MI, but rarely shop at Rider's due to their HIGH prices and indifferent attitude.
Brassuers in Saginaw is great, but for an excellent selection and LOW prices my choice is 
Junction Valley Railroad near Frankenmuth.
However, at least 75% of my layout was purchased via the internet.
Bob


----------



## NTHILL (Nov 12, 2015)

In Lincoln I have Grand Central for most of my O scale weather I find it in the store or pre-order it Rick can usually get it for me. For some of my kit bashing, or parts their is also Randys Roundhouse. He is mostly N, HO scale but has picked up on O scale over the past year. Randy also is the train wisper if you have any train isues. 
Nothing like walking into a train store, from the smell of new and used engines to talking to the old guys that I think spend most of their retirement there. Nick


----------



## HenryL (Nov 20, 2007)

The Model Railroad Shop, Piscataway NJ. A real throw back type of place, inventory everywhere, no computers, everything is on paper but they take more time with every customer than any place I have ever seen. The owners are up there in age so visit while you can, someday this gem will be gone as well. Before that was Tom's Trains in Scotch Plains, a master model builder who would always tell the story of the Christmas his father shorted his watch across the track almost welding it to the rails. Tom packed it in a few years back.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Henning's Trains, great guys to deal with. Besides, I do repairs and upgrades there, so I have to say nice things about them.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Tims Toy Trains, Louisville CO, great guy talk yer ear off if you give him the chance. He's building a layout in the space next to his with 120" curves IIRC. This way those that have the large locos that need min 72" can come and run them.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

I mostly shop on line now. Unfortunately, Fresno does not have any train stores anymore. The last one closed a few years ago, Roy's Trains. Good guy and great store, but just couldn't make the multiples. 

There was a great shop in the East Bay of San Francisco: Just Trains in Concord. I believe Joan Saunders, the owner, sold the shop this year. Great store, mostly HO, but she had a very good selection of O gauge stuff and was always willing to order whatever I wanted.

I've been meaning to take the drive up north (north of Sacramento-Yuba City) to the Western Depot as I hear it is a great O gauge place.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, My favorite hobby shop is George's Trains in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Thanks lonbow57ca.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Here in Tucson AZ. for me it's, The Hobby Place at Ace Hardware on 22nd st. 
This is a full service hobby shop in it's own building. Big on HO and N scales but getting more 
O scale all the time. Always willing to special order for me at prices that match the internet.
Tucgary


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Nassau Hobby, over the years regardless of my home, I order the most from them.


----------



## arkady (May 15, 2013)

Texas Pete said:


> I wish I had a local train hobby shop to name!
> 
> There's a relatively local Hobbytown that's actually pretty good for my RC Airplane hobby, but except for tube track it's lousy for trains.
> 
> Pete


My situation exactly, Pete. My LHS closed its doors two years ago (and _not_ from lack of patronage), and all that's left is a nearby Hobbytown. But as you say, except for a few basic items, it's no train store.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2015)

Closest and local to us (2 1/2 hour drive) Charles Ro.


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Bill's Friendly Train Shoppe 2 miles from me very well stocked from Z-G prices are good and it comes with a lot of knowledge.
Mike


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Tough to admit but there is not a local shop I frequent, for various reasons that we don't need to go into.

The shop I grew up with was Hills Hobbies in Park Ridge. Once they shuttered their doors it became the big internet guys, the forums For Sale columns and occasionally DuPage Train Show.

Hard to believe in a town the size of Chicago.

You guys on the east coast are lucky...


----------



## Rich883 (Jul 15, 2015)

My local shop is Dixie Union Station in Mason Ohio (Cincinnati)

Rocky is a great guy, lots of O!


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Mercer Junction Train Shoppe in Mercer, Pennsylvania. It is a little over 45 minute drive away from home.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

The Train Shoppe in South Salt Lake and MRS Hobby Shop in Sandy. Both are less than 20 minutes away and I feel fortunate in that both have what I need and are staffed with great people.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Local for me is 100 miles, The Train Shack, in Burbank, CA but I buy mostly online any more.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Hobby Shop*

Phillips Toy Mart Nashville, TN Great toy store! !


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2015)

We are off to our local shop today (Charles Ro) for their Open House event and the Lionel 115th Anniversary celebration.

Should be fun with the other MTF members.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Mark Boyce said:


> Mercer Junction Train Shoppe in Mercer, Pennsylvania. It is a little over 45 minute drive away from home.


I've got family in Freeland.. Mom was born there, and Dad was born in Audenried...I also have family in Pottsville and Jim Thorpe.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*flyernut*



flyernut said:


> I've got family in Freeland.. Mom was born there, and Dad was born in Audenried...I also have family in Pottsville and Jim Thorpe.


you ever get down to visit family, you should check out English Model RR store in Montoursville/Williamsport. I think you'll find it is well stocked and worth checking out. they are also Bowser manufacturing.


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dixie Union Station in Cincinnati/Mason Ohio.


----------



## hutchback (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm brand new to the hobby and there are two model train shops within a reasonable drive from me, but one stands head and shoulders over the other and that is Just Trains in Newark, DE (justrains.com). The store is large, clean and well organized. The owners were very kind and helpful to this rail-noob. They were particularly patient with my two little girls. 

We purchased an MTH Broadway limited RTR set and a bunch of extra track. We're just getting started but they will be getting our business for years to come.


----------



## arkady (May 15, 2013)

longbow57ca said:


> Hello, My favorite hobby shop is George's Trains in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Thanks lonbow57ca.


Long, long ago, I lived in Toronto. And in those days, George's Trains was a weekly visit for me. It's my understanding that they're not on Mt. Pleasant Road any more.


----------



## dennisb (Jan 15, 2012)

I had a great Lionel place near where I live, Jerry Quinns Trains, he's taken ill and no longer is open. I hoping and praying he gets better.
I go out to Strasburg PA and there is a good train store there. Nicholas Smith is also not too far away and one of these days I need to get up to Hennings in person. I guess I'm in a good location.

Years ago my Father purchased his 2020 from Chester Light and Supply in Chester Pa, a great train store, it closed in the early 70's though.


----------



## bill937ca (Jul 18, 2014)

No train store here. There is one bicycle / hobby shop walking distance from me, but no O gauge (he tells me he doesn't have any suppliers) where I usually buy balsa, paint and glue. Everything else is online. Even at the Belleville train show today there was only one O gauge vendor and looks like this is his last show. Everything 30% off, but very skimpy stock and all sales final. The show itself seemed to smaller and the crowds thinner.


----------



## mat007413 (Dec 23, 2014)

Wild Bills, Clinton Township Mi


----------



## bill937ca (Jul 18, 2014)

arkady said:


> Long, long ago, I lived in Toronto. And in those days, George's Trains was a weekly visit for me. It's my understanding that they're not on Mt. Pleasant Road any more.


Mt. Pleasant got too expensive for George's. They acquired another store in Markham after the owner's death, then moved completely to Markham. 

550 Alden Road, Unit 201 Markham, Ontario
905-470-6200

http://georgestrains.com/


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

N.Smith Trains in Broomal, PA. About a 15 minute drive for me. I'm 1 hour from Strasburg, and less than 2 hours from York. Not much more for a train person to ask for.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

One of my LHS is an Ace Hardware Store. Surprisingly, they have nice but small selection of newer Lionel Legacy and MTH engines. Since the store is on my route to go home from work, I often stop there to look at the engines; even though, I have no intentions of buying anything. Most of road names of the engines on the shelf I am not interested in, but do enjoy looking at them…Lionel VL Big Boy, Cab Forward, and Heavy Mikado to name a few. They also have a very nice selection of HO trains. 

I can remember the day when it was common place of hardware stores to have trains. Unfortunately, this store is now one of the exceptions. A few years ago, I was able to buy my Lionel Milwaukee Road 261 from this store on black Friday with 20% off the MSRP. At that time, all other hobby shops were sold out of this engine. Rarely, do I see anyone looking at the trains in the store so the trains sit on shelf for a long time, but oddly the store continues to purchase more new engines with release of every new catalog.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm about 20 minutes from JusTrains in Delaware and a little further from Nicholas Smith, my two main train shops. Those two and the TCA York Meet get most of my purchases.

It's been a long time since I visited Jerry Quinn's in Coatesville, Pa. I use to live just around the corner from the store. Sorry to hear he's not doing well.


----------



## Hammerman (Nov 14, 2009)

Tucgary said:


> Here in Tucson AZ. for me it's, The Hobby Place at Ace Hardware on 22nd st.
> This is a full service hobby shop in it's own building. Big on HO and N scales but getting more
> O scale all the time. Always willing to special order for me at prices that match the internet.
> Tucgary


I have not been in this particular hobby long and really only run my trains this time of year. I too go to The Hobby Place here in Tucson. I also like to go up to Mesa to visit Steve at the Arizona Train Depot as often as I can.
Dave


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

RonthePirate said:


> Being out here in road runner land (Bullhead City, AZ), there are no local hobby shops.
> A fact that is a sore spot with me.
> The nearest is in Las Vegas, 1 1/2 hours away.
> 
> ...


UPDATE: Well, I visited there. Quite an experience! I have never seen as much inventory jammed into a store. My wife found some Lionel boxes, unopened from 1969!!
It was hard to move in the aisles because a wrong move could send boxes onto the floor.
And we were told that was only half his inventory. The other half is in their house!
Janet and Martin are very friendly. Also very knowledgeable. There's a regular group that comes and visits. They accepted me immediately. Bought a nice K-line yard diesel #6-21318 there. Nice engine, nice price.

A footnote on that 115th anniversary commemorative boxcar. As was explained, my order was taken. However, the car is not supposed to get there till January.
Is that normal for Lionel to take that long on a special ordered piece?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I live in a great place to be in this hobby. There are at least six O gauge train stores within an hour drive.

*Bussingers* in Ambler, PA. 8 minutes away. Large inventory of mostly MTH O in a small space (the old Ambler train station). I miss Charlie. I hope his daughter keeps it up.

*Henning’s* in Lansdale, PA. 15 minutes away. Been going there for 30 years. The place to go for repairs to prewar, postwar and modern. Lots of hard to find Lionel parts. Large selection of new and used trains. As GRJ said, a great bunch of guys to deal with and talk to. And Linn’s HO shop is there for scenery supplies.

*Joe’s* in Feasterville, PA. 22 minutes away. Only been there once, but seemed like a nice place.

*Nicholas Smith* in Broomall, PA. 25 minutes away.

*Trains are Fun* in Malvern, PA. 28 minutes away.

*Ye Olde Train Shoppe* in Boyertown, PA. 55 minutes away.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm also fortunate to be in an area with lots of train shops.

My main LHS's are Niedzalkoski's Train Shop in Jeannette, PA and Len's Train Shop in the Irwin/Herminie area. My family has been buying trains from Niedzalkoski's Train Shop for 40 years now.

Also close by are:
Brady's Train Outlet in Greensburg, PA
Dick's Train House in the Jeannette/Greensburg area
Bill & Walts Hobby Shop in White Oak, PA

And within easy driving distance for me are:
Imperial Trains in Imperial, PA
Hobby Express in Cranberry, PA
C.T. McCormick Hardware in Zelienople, PA
The Underground Railroad Shoppe in New Castle, PA
Mercer Junction in Mercer, PA
Legends Coin & Hobby in Belle Vernon, PA
The Silver Mine in Washington, PA
Pat's Trains in Wheeling, WV
TK Hobby in Bridgeport, OH

I try to visit most of these shops at least once a year.

Andy


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Despatch Junction, East Rochester, NY


----------



## PRRronbh (Dec 7, 2015)

The "Little Choo Choo Shop" in Spencer, NC. They are right across from the North Carolina Transportation Museum (the old Southern Railway Shops).

Ron


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2015)

I do not have a local LHS, so depend on feedback from fellow forum members on which dealers have a good track record in serving their customers, then a search for what I'm trying to find, and buy from one of those dealers.


----------



## chester7 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sommerfelds Trains
12620 West Hampton Avenue
Butler , Wisconsin 53007


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

*Favorite Train Hobby Store*

The New Your Central store in South Bend, IN is one of the best. Good prices, great knowledge of product, good stock, and great guys to work with.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

*Local Hobby Shop ?????*

I have no local hobby shop, and never had one where I live in Montana. I did have a dealership with a number of distributors such as Walthers, Con Cor and such back in the 80's but due to lack of modelers in the area, had to let it go. My layout was moving at a snails pace until online retailers came on the scene.


----------



## Boilermaker (Sep 24, 2015)

Electric Train Outlet. St. Louis


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Had a meeting in Milwaukee today. Before I headed home I stopped at Sommerfelds in Butler.

What a fantastic old place. I spent at least an hour in there chatting with the owner and one of his guys. My apologies but I forgot both their names already... 

I will be back up there!!!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

My LHS for the past 15 years has been BARRY's TRAIN SHOP, in Elizabethtown, Pa. Unfortunately he is going out of business as of Dec 25th, 2015. I have become friends with him and it is because of health reasons he is closing the mortar store. He still will be at the YORK meet but at a smaller opacity. He will still do pre orders too. Great friend, I will truly miss his store.


----------



## rj5620 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lucky Cincinnatians, Dixie Union Station has us covered. Mason Ohio


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mnp13 said:


> Despatch Junction, East Rochester, NY


How about Gardner, the train doctor?? Located in Alton, just 10 minutes from us. Stan at Despatch is a little over-priced for me...He somethings also has an attitude with customers. The last time I was there he was too busy eating his lunch to be any help with a few questions.He is however, always very nice when he hands you the receipt for your purchase, lol..


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

Charles Ro for HO scale needs, Hobby Bunker for paint, glue, general supplies.

Both in Malden MA, both about 15 minutes from home.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

No good hobby stores near me so I am an online shopper and stick with Charles Ro and Pat's Trains for train purchases. For scratch-building supplies, I always turn to HobbyLinc.

If I am searching for an older O gauge item, Grzyboskis or eBay usually have it.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mine was BARRY'S TRAIN SHOP in Elizabethtown, Pa. but he has closed on Dec24, 2015. Now I guess it will be the Train Station in Palmtra Pa. or THe Station in New Cumberland, Pa. I have also been using CHARLES RO and PATS TRAINS for pre orders.


----------



## dennisb (Jan 15, 2012)

I had posted on this thread before Christmas, I always went to Jerry Quinn's in Coatesville PA. In October I spoke to him on the phone and he was not doing too well. Unfortunately Jerry passed away in February at the age of 77. I'm not sure what will happen to his business. Its locked up tight the last time I checked.

Dennis


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

Nothing reasonably close to me so a lot of my business goes to The Moose Caboose in Sykesville, MD.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

J. S. Bach said:


> Nothing reasonably close to me so a lot of my business goes to The Moose Caboose in Sykesville, MD.


Dave,
Does the Moose Caboose carry O gauge?
Emile


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Dave,
> Does the Moose Caboose carry O gauge?
> Emile


Yes, but I would suggest calling before going up there if you are looking for a specific item. The O is in the back and the HO/N is to the right as you enter. He is also big on r/c cars and planes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

J. S. Bach said:


> Yes, but I would suggest calling before going up there if you are looking for a specific item. The O is in the back and the HO/N is to the right as you enter. He is also big on r/c cars and planes.


Thanks. I'll definitely pay a visit to the Moose Caboose.

Emile


----------



## ocoeelin (Mar 21, 2016)

*LIONEL PARTS SUPPLIER(S) IN ORLANDO, FL AREA?*

Hello,

My husband and I are retired and recently have started collecting Lionel prewar and old postwar pieces. The only Hobby Shop I have found in our area that carries ANY train stuff is Colonial Hobby on Mills in Orlando. Does anyone know of other shops in the central Florida area that carries old parts? I have been using The Train Tender online recently as Jeff is a great person to work with. I tried Olsen's but their customer service and delivery time sux.

Thanks, Linda

Thanks for any info you may have.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

There is a place in Port Orange called, I think, Roundhouse South on the east side of US 1 a little south of SR 421.


----------



## ocoeelin (Mar 21, 2016)

:thumbsup:thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

I recently spent a week in Charleston, SC. The railroad is visible everywhere and there are tons of railroad crossings, interesting bridges, etc. I thought there had to be multiple Hobby Shops in an area like that. I was wrong.

Fortunately, I came across Train Town Toy and Hobby about 30 minutes north of Charleston in the city of Summerville, SC. They have been there for only a few years but had previously been located somewhere in Virginia. The Owner was incredible welcoming and knowledgeable and my visit was a real pleasure. They are in the center of town. If you are ever in Summerville, I highly recommend a visit.

Emile


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*Local Train Store*

Emile,

I am still pretty lucky living here in the Pittsburgh, Pa area, we still have Bill & Walt's in White Oak, Pa. I have known Dave the owner for over 40 years. At one time Dave's Biil & Walt's Trains store on the Blvd of the Allies was the biggest Trains shop in the USA, taking up an entire city block with 4 floors. If you are looking for parts & Conventional Trains of any size, Dave is still the man to see, he also has some DCS and Legacy, and can get you anything you need. We lost the Iron Horse Hobby Shop when Frank passed away however. There are several others that are decent also. Miss my buddy Frank badly, especially his Iron Horse Train Club. I was away for many years in the military, but still was a member of his Iron Horse Train Club, unfortunately he only lived a short time after my ETS. IMO Frank and David had the best local Train Shops in Pa, for many many years, wish I could turn back the clock.

PCRR/Dave


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I feel so fortunate to live in the suburbs of Chicago with so many great LHS to chose from. Favorites are:

Berwyn Toys and Trains in Berwyn
Walt's in Crest Hill 
America's Best in Itasca

And Summerfield's in Butler, WI is close enough.
Caboose Stop in Cedar Falls, IA is too.

Art


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Bob's Hobby Shop, Watervliet, MI. I go there every Friday and Saturday to run trains on the club layout.The next closest shop is I Love Toy Trains-The Store in Michigan City, IN. I run trains there too once a month.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

The closest Train Store to me would probably be Tom's Trains in Ardsley NY. Great little place. Great people.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

kstrains said:


> One of my LHS is an Ace Hardware Store. Surprisingly, they have nice but small selection of newer Lionel Legacy and MTH engines. Since the store is on my route to go home from work, I often stop there to look at the engines; even though, I have no intentions of buying anything. Most of road names of the engines on the shelf I am not interested in, but do enjoy looking at them…Lionel VL Big Boy, Cab Forward, and Heavy Mikado to name a few. They also have a very nice selection of HO trains.
> 
> I can remember the day when it was common place of hardware stores to have trains. Unfortunately, this store is now one of the exceptions. A few years ago, I was able to buy my Lionel Milwaukee Road 261 from this store on black Friday with 20% off the MSRP. At that time, all other hobby shops were sold out of this engine. Rarely, do I see anyone looking at the trains in the store so the trains sit on shelf for a long time, but oddly the store continues to purchase more new engines with release of every new catalog.


I just notice you are in Illinois, where is this store located? I am always looking for a new store to visit.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

DennyM said:


> Bob's Hobby Shop, Watervliet, MI. I go there every Friday and Saturday to run trains on the club layout.The next closet shop is I Love Toy Trains-The Store in Michigan City, IN. I run trains there too once a month.


I was just on "I Love Toy Trains" and the web page said they were only opened Memorial day through Labor day, is that true? I have been waiting for Memorial day to go there......


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

Nicholas Smith Trains. Though I'm about 100 miles away, I sometimes need to drive to Philly. Really nice folks, lots of stuff, and great cheese steaks right next door.

(For HO, I've been going to The Model Railroad Shop in Piscataway NJ for decades)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Having a train shop that you have a good relationship with is very important. Someone that you can count on. Charles Ro is as good as it gets. Great people to deal with and they always come through. We are very satisfied with this dealer.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Having a train shop that you have a good relationship with is very important. Someone that you can count on. Charles Ro is as good as it gets. Great people to deal with and they always come through. We are very satisfied with this dealer.


That's very important having a good relationship with train shop owners and employees. 
1) They know you on sight or by phone. 
2) They will go out of their way to help you. 
I haven't had any dealings with Charles Ro, but I have heard some really good things about them. I try to avoid ordering on-line, but if I have to, I'll try them first.


----------



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

ORMANDY'S
10 PUBLIC SQUARE
MEDINA, OH 44256

or 


FAMILY HOBBY INC.
503B S. COURT STREET
MEDINA, OH 44256


----------



## Last Green Valley RR (Mar 1, 2016)

Charles Ro.


----------

